# re-using insulin pins?



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

how many times can you use the same insulin pin, using peptide at the moment and just looking to find out, when i use gear i never reuse any needle is it the same with the insulin pins?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

I only use it once, then throw it, blunts to easily just pinning two vials.


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I only use it once, then throw it, blunts to easily just pinning two vials.


im taking three shots a day so i dont wanna be using a new pin for every shot, be goin through way to many pins a week!!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

johnnyg said:


> im taking three shots a day so i dont wanna be using a new pin for every shot, be goin through way to many pins a week!!


Its no drama to be honest, i'm shooting two a day and i'd rather use a new one every time than get an infection.


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

Use a separate pin to draw from the vials and squirt into the barrel of another carefully. I reuse for 2 days 3 times a day like this and keep the same one for drawing up for ages.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

mark22 said:


> Use a separate pin to draw from the vials and squirt into the barrel of another carefully. I reuse for 2 days 3 times a day like this and keep the same one for drawing up for ages.


Slins are ready made, you can't take the pin off.


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Slins are ready made, you can't take the pin off.


you answered it for me bud, last thing i want is an infection but i still dont wanna be using all those pins, i had other types where u could replace the pin on the syringe way handier to use tbh!!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I have reused the same one for HCG about 5 times with no issues at all.

Not good practice but it would be serious ball ache otherwise


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

I used the same one 3 x aday then a new one next day. Just keep the lid on and dont let anything touch it. No probs at all.


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Slins are ready made, you can't take the pin off.


I meant use one slin pin to draw, take the plunger out another and squirt into the barrel. With a bit of practice its no problem. Also I wipe the top of the vials with an alcoholic wipe each time and the skin.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm currently shooting peps 4x ed, I use a new slin pin everytime.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

get them from the exchange and then theyre free


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I use 1 slin for all my peps for the day, plus one slin pen tip for all jabs, would cost a fortune otherwise, the only thing I use new slin for is injecting intracavernously.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Conscript said:


> injecting intracavernously.


Makes me shudder, what you shooting iv?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

C.Hill said:


> Makes me shudder, what you shooting iv?


For his cavajet stuff for male enhancement, right into the pee pee mate, shudder is a under exaggeration:lol:

Use a new pin, things are cheap, I mean you whack the top of the rubber, then your skin, that is two whacks there.

I have seen them roll some and then like hook you when you try to pull out.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

PGE-1 5 days a week now bud, not iv...ic!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

I've used the same pin 3or4 times before using a new one

But as said I've done the using 1 to draw and 1 to jab way as well to stop too much blunting


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

mark22 said:


> I meant use one slin pin to draw, take the plunger out another and squirt into the barrel. With a bit of practice its no problem. Also I wipe the top of the vials with an alcoholic wipe each time and the skin.


as we mentioned already you cant take the pin off the syringe, not the ones that i have!!


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

synthasize said:


> get them from the exchange and then theyre free


im not from the uk, no such thing in the republic!!


----------



## littledaz (Nov 20, 2011)

New every time.

Think there is an image around that show the very very close up of a pin thats been used more than once, that stopped me doing it.

Found it

http://images.t-nation.com/forum_images/7/e/7e261_ORIG-needle_deterioration_icbg.jpg


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rs who used to post on here told me that I could draw once from vial and reuse few times if only drawn from vial once, as that is main thing that blunts it. SubQ only though


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

johnnyg said:


> as we mentioned already you cant take the pin off the syringe, not the ones that i have!!


I think you're misunderstanding. I have normal 0.5ml insulin syringes that don't have removable needles. I keep one solely for drawing out the cjc and ghrp and use that to squirt into the rear end of another by taking the plunger out. This saves blunting the tips on the vials. Keeps it less painful and as I said the injection pin I can reuse about 6 times without issue.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You by removing the plunger can allow pathogens to enter the barrel, or anything floating around.


----------



## littledaz (Nov 20, 2011)

hackskii said:


> You by removing the plunger can allow pathogens to enter the barrel, or anything floating around.


Ive seen other people use this method they say the pin is sharper as its never been used but i like you say wasnt sure on other things getting in there too.


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

hackskii said:


> You by removing the plunger can allow pathogens to enter the barrel, or anything floating around.


I guess so but in practice there doesn't seem to be a problem and if a patogen could get in in the very short time it's open then surely it could get on the needle as well. I keep everything sterile with an alcohol swab and don't use for too long but yes it's probably best not to do it that way if you have plenty of pins. When people say go to the exchange, where is that, is it like a chemist?


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

im going to get flamed for this but i use it till the pin is a [email protected] to get in and stings like hell lol

reason for this, i always forget to get a new pin out the stash and cant be @rsed traypsing upstairs to get a new one :surrender:


----------



## littledaz (Nov 20, 2011)

Sureno if going upstairs to get a new pin is hard whats your workouts like lol.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

hes just lazy


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well on my actualy insulin pen (novorapid) i use the same pin untill it bounces off because its that blunt lol. Never once had any problem with this what so ever, no infections, lumps, soreness etc. . .


----------



## littledaz (Nov 20, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Well on my actualy insulin pen (novorapid) i use the same pin untill it bounces off because its that blunt lol. Never once had any problem with this what so ever, no infections, lumps, soreness etc. . .


What about the extra scar tissue from blunt pins?


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

littledaz said:


> What about the extra scar tissue from blunt pins?


War wounds to show the girls of course 

As for my training so intense I can't walk up stairs after


----------



## criticalbench (Apr 3, 2010)

I do, but I am not proud of it. I stim with a slin pin though, several times a day.

Mike


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

johnnyg said:


> how many times can you use the same insulin pin, using peptide at the moment and just looking to find out, when i use gear i never reuse any needle is it the same with the insulin pins?


Old thread,but I use mine till they hurt Sub-Q

If going I.M then a fresh every time


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

With peptides and their tendency to cause histamine or other annoying reactions I tend to stick to a new one each time. I don't want a welt and an infection...


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Rs who used to post on here told me that I could draw once from vial and reuse few times if only drawn from vial once, as that is main thing that blunts it. SubQ only though


ya i draw only once, take what i need for that day and bin it after the im finished that night


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

mark22 said:


> I think you're misunderstanding. I have normal 0.5ml insulin syringes that don't have removable needles. I keep one solely for drawing out the cjc and ghrp and use that to squirt into the rear end of another by taking the plunger out. This saves blunting the tips on the vials. Keeps it less painful and as I said the injection pin I can reuse about 6 times without issue.


ah well ya see you never said you take out the plunger now did ya:no: lol


----------



## Kermit2 (Sep 24, 2010)

mark22 said:


> I meant use one slin pin to draw, take the plunger out another and squirt into the barrel. With a bit of practice its no problem. Also I wipe the top of the vials with an alcoholic wipe each time and the skin.


Yes he did


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

hackskii said:


> You by removing the plunger can allow pathogens to enter the barrel, or anything floating around.


the instant a pin is exposed to the air in the room when the cap is taken off this is also a risk,so its a bit of a none point really.



Suprakill4 said:


> Well on my actualy insulin pen (novorapid) i use the same pin untill it bounces off because its that blunt lol. Never once had any problem with this what so ever, no infections, lumps, soreness etc. . .


this was a point i was gnr bring up,slin pen pins are designed with the mind that they wil lbe used numerous times before needing replaced,that kind of puts paid to all the rest of the broscience on this subject for me lol



johnnyg said:


> ah well ya see you never said you take out the plunger now did ya:no: lol


yes he did actually,reread his posts,he has only posted explaining twice so far :whistling:

me myself i will keep using a slin pin subq till it hurts then its time to change for me,if i have an abundance of them then will use a new one every cpl of shots.


----------

